# Free Fish!!!



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Free Fish...
They are in great condition, eat all kinds of pellets, & are growing.
In this group are 3-4 Grey/Black/blue convicts, 2 pinks/marble gene convicts(2"-3"), & a feather fin catfish(5-6")


```
[COLOR="LightBlue"].
.[COLOR="LightBlue"]
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.[/COLOR][/COLOR]
Here's the catch...
If you buy my 55G Bowfront for $90.
Tank is drilled in the bottom corner & has black silicone.
```
Look what you've started Brad/Clownloachlover.
:lol:
I gotta luv the attention your thread got.

It's funny the first time, but gets old when ppl try to copy your strategy.
Come on guys,you're making the junior members/noobs confused. 
You're hurting their feelings
:bigsmile::lol:

Gotta admit, I got a good laugh @ some of the responses.
:bigsmile::lol:

@Mods:
This is not in any way a FF/FS ad.
But if anyone is interested you can PM me.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks to me like these newer threads are being posted in sarcasm to show how silly the original idea is. Just a guess.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess this is the beginning of the end of this forum<sad>


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> Looks to me like these newer threads are being posted in sarcasm to show how silly the original idea is. Just a guess.


Would you like to buy my catfish?:bigsmile:




mikeike said:


> I guess this is the beginning of the end of this forum<sad>


Judgment day for the internet!!! 
Noooooooo...!!!...!!!...
:lol:


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive used this user name for my email years and years before I even got interested in fish. It was just quirky. But as a user name I must admit it was a bad choice, I have at least 4 pm's per week with people offering me their catfish lol.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's a clever user name.
Everyone thinks I keep Ghost knifes, or Knife fish, but in reality I don't keep any of those types.
I keep strictly with Red Devils & Midas/Red fish. LOL

I got my name from a movie.
:lol:


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

TO be honest haha I was thinking about PMing illbuyyourcatfish about my clarias just to see because the name does totally make people assume you like catfish  And I got my name from my name


----------

